# Dysthymia & Depression



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 6, 2009)

Dysthymia & Depression
by  Deborah Gray 
Monday, January 05, 2009 

For much of my childhood and young adulthood, I suffered from depression. Although I did have some periods of major depression, the bulk of the time my depression was a type called dysthymia.

Dysthymia is a low-grade form of depression that lasts at least two years, with symptom free periods lasting no longer than two months. Other symptoms, which are similar to those of major depression, can include:


Poor appetite or overeating 
Insomnia or hypersomnia 
Low energy or fatigue 
Low self-esteem 
Poor concentration 
Feelings of hopelessness
Let me add some less "technical" symptoms, from my own experience:


Negativity 
Pessimism 
Indecisiveness 
A lack of "direction"
Although dysthymia is not as disabling and the symptoms are not as severe as, major depression, it can still destroy a life, by making the person a shadow of what they could be. The best way I can think of to compare major depression with dysthymia is that major depression is like a thunderstorm in your brain or psyche. Devastating, but of a short duration. Dysthymia is like a steady rain under a perpetually gray sky. While the thunderstorm may be more devastating, imagine living with a gray, rainy day in your brain all day, every day.

Dysthymia can have a profound impact on work or school, as well as social life. I'll use my experience as an example. From the point at which my dysthymia started, about age seven, my grades were mediocre for the most part. I was awkward and shy, so I usually didn't have more than one or two friends. I had very little interest in any kinds of activities, be they academic, athletic or artistic. It wasn't simply a lack of ability. I was an excellent speller, but somehow never went anywhere with it, never entered any spelling bees or challenged myself.

I drifted through my childhood till my last year of high school. I did no research on colleges, visited two and applied to one. The last wasn't due to confidence that I would be accepted; it was pure apathy. In a rare burst of forethought, I had chosen my college because of its excellent library science school. Once at school, however, I took no steps to plan out my curriculum in library science, and eventually majored in English Literature since that was the discipline I had taken the most courses in.

Looking back, I wish that I had studied library science. Not only is it still interesting to me, but my career would have been quite different. When I graduated, I found that English Literature degrees were only in demand at publishing houses. I ended up getting a job as a receptionist, and for a good ten years, my career was in the category of administrative support. Not until my depression was diagnosed and treated did I do anything but drift through my career. Not only was I apathetic and negative before depression treatment, but I didn't really believe that I could be successful.

Dysthymia, because of its nature, can be hard to recognize. The onset of dysthymia can be hard to pinpoint. It's more subtle and insidious than major depression. If you have previously been free of depression, its gradual takeover of your thoughts and feelings may go almost unnoticed for a while, or dismissed as the blues. If you acquire the mood disorder early in life, as I did, it's very hard to separate the disorder from your personality. Many people who have dysthymia are not aware that their unhappiness is caused by a diagnosable disease.

Once dysthymia is diagnosed, it is usually treated with antidepressants or antidepressants and therapy. Therapy is an especially good idea if the individual has been suffering for a while.


----------



## NicNak (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you for posting this Dr Baxter.  

This is one of my diagnosis'.  Although I have bouts of major depression mixed in at times.

For me it has been over 12 years.  It can be exhausting.  I had one minor break for only 3 months about 8 years ago from the depression.

When I have bad days, I always keep in mind the good days.  Knowing the symptoms will ease in a few days.


----------



## xenopath (Jan 9, 2009)

How do dysthymia or depression differ from a mere lack of feeling, medically? I've been wondering if I would benefit from taking anti-depressants to treat my own chronic _apathetica_, but the list of symptoms of depression doesn't fit me well at all.


----------



## NicNak (Jan 9, 2009)

I searched online and was unable to find what Chronic Apethetica is.  Have you been formally diagnosed by a doctor?

The only way to know if there would be benifits for you to take anti depressants is to speak to a doctor.


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow - this is me to a tee.  I have never heard the term "dysthymia" before.  It kinda makes me feel better about myself and that there is a light at the end of the tunnel.  In the past, I have felt that medication was my only option to correct chemical inbalances in my brain, but lately, I have been exploring other options under the supervision of trained personell.

I know that no amount or type of meds can make me "better" .  It's going to take effort on my part as well - to listen to my therapist, get out of the house, quit procrastinating, and try, try, try to think positive.


----------



## Banned (Oct 16, 2009)

crzycadn said:


> I know that no amount or type of meds can make me "better" . It's going to take effort on my part as well - to listen to my therapist, get out of the house, quit procrastinating, and try, try, try to think positive.


 
Hi cryzcadn,

You are right when you say that getting better will take effort on your part. Keep in mind that meds may not "fix" the problem in the same way an Advil "fixes" a headache, but they keep the symptoms under control and make it easier to live a normal life. Also, they rebalance the brain chemistry so that things like listening to your therapist, getting out of the house, not procrastinating, and trying to think positive are actually possible. For many people, without meds, nothing else is possible.

Also, dysthymia can also move into bigger and deeper depressive episodes. I was first diagnosed with dysthymia when I was 17. I was generally "blah" with no joie de vivre, was depressed, not interested in anything, but was functioning and doing stuff. As I got older I started experiencing deeper, longer, and more complicated depressions. What started as dysthymia turned into Major Depressive Disorder, and now we're questioning whether that's moved to bipolar and a couple other serious things.

I don't know if I had taken antidepressants more consistently when I was younger if I'd still be where I am today, or still "just" be experiencing dysthymia. What I do know is that it's not uncommon for it to get more complicated.

So keep doing all the things you're doing - work with a therapist, try and be positive, get out of the house, etc....but for many of us, meds aren't optional and if you find yourself not getting better then it may be something worth exploring for yourself as well.


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 16, 2009)

Turtle said:


> . Also, they rebalance the brain chemistry so that things like listening to your therapist, getting out of the house, not procrastinating, and trying to think positive are actually possible. For many people, without meds, nothing else is possible.


 
I never thought of it that way so thanks Turtle.



Turtle said:


> Also, dysthymia can also move into bigger and deeper depressive episodes. I was first diagnosed with dysthymia when I was 17. I was generally "blah" with no joie de vivre, was depressed, not interested in anything, but was functioning and doing stuff. As I got older I started experiencing deeper, longer, and more complicated depressions. What started as dysthymia turned into Major Depressive Disorder, and now we're questioning whether that's moved to bipolar and a couple other serious things.


 
I understand what you're saying. I honestly don't know what came first iwth me, depression or reactions to substance abuse. That's what I am trying to figure out now.



Turtle said:


> I don't know if I had taken antidepressants more consistently when I was younger if I'd still be where I am today, or still "just" be experiencing dysthymia. What I do know is that it's not uncommon for it to get more complicated.
> 
> So keep doing all the things you're doing - work with a therapist, try and be positive, get out of the house, etc....but for many of us, meds aren't optional and if you find yourself not getting better then it may be something worth exploring for yourself as well.


----------

